# Need Crab trap help



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Guys I have been looking on here and can't find any info on setting Blue Crab traps. If someone could direct me to the info I would really Be thankful.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

That's pretty broad, got any specific questions? In the mean time try this site, they've got pretty good info.

http://www.bluecrab.info/


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*bait trap*



Too much junk said:


> Hi Guys I have been looking on here and can't find any info on setting Blue Crab traps. If someone could direct me to the info I would really Be thankful.


 put bait in bait holder in trap then put in water where there are crabs check trap in a few hours,no crabs try somewhere else.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is a link to the bluecrab regs in Florida

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/blue-crab/


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

Are you asking what to bait them with? Where to put them?
For bait, fish and chicken necks work well.
And for where to put them, usually in kinda shallow water. Tie a rope to the trap and tie the rope to one of the poles of a pier or dock. Or you can buy a bouy and set the trap in deeper water. 
Hope this helped! If it didn't try checking out the sites that were posted above =]


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok thanks to all of you I went to the links and found what I was looking for.


----------

